# More frogs from Malaysia



## orionmystery (Oct 15, 2014)

Leptolalax cf. heteropus. ID credit: Evan Quah. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Leptolalax cf. heteropus IMG_4118 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Leptolalax cf. heteropus IMG_4105 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wallace's Flying Frog (Rhacophorus nigropalmatus). Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_4248 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

There's a bonus subject in this frame....



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_4258 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wallace's Flying Frog(let). (Rhacophorus nigropalmatus). Its tail wasn't fully resorbed yet. Selangor, Malaysia.



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_4539 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_4544 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A good looking Dark-eared Tree Frog (Polypedates macrotis), posing like a pro . Selangor, Malaysia.



Polypedates macrotis IMG_4527 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Harlequin Flying Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis) on a rainy night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Rhacophorus pardalis IMG_4314 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical frogs: Tropical Frogs        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

What incredible shots.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2014)

Their eyes are so neat!! Almost looks like marble. A beautiful set, Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## waday (Oct 15, 2014)

Love these!


----------



## baturn (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful and educational! Great stuff.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 15, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> What incredible shots.



Thanks, Barb.



JustJazzie said:


> Their eyes are so neat!! Almost looks like marble. A beautiful set, Thanks for sharing these.



Thanks, JustJazzie.



waday said:


> Love these!



Thanks, waday.



baturn said:


> Beautiful and educational! Great stuff.



Thanks, Brian!


----------



## 4rum (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome! You've captured these in amazing detail. A close look at the eyes reveals exacting attention to focus.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 16, 2014)

4rum said:


> Awesome! You've captured these in amazing detail. A close look at the eyes reveals exacting attention to focus.



Thank you, 4rum!


----------

